# Сколиоз и головокружение



## Елена163 (29 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Накручиваете.


Сразу видно что доктор Ступин не страдает головокружением! Зря вы так про накручивание, у меня при повороте головы жуткие ощущения и конечности дрожат. Тоже накручиваю.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2017)

Елена163 написал(а):


> Сразу видно что доктор Ступин не страдает головокружением! Зря вы так про накручивание, у меня при повороте головы жуткие ощущения и конечности дрожат. Тоже накручиваю.....


А Вы причину определили?


----------



## Елена163 (30 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте. Прошу совета. У меня сильный тонус справа в шейно затылочной части. Беспокоит головокружение, боли. За компом не могу даже 5  минут просидеть улетает голова. Также есть сколиоз шеи с наклоном направо. Дрожь в конечностях тоже в правых , усиливается при повороте головы и сильном напряжении. При ходьбе тянет вправо. мрт чисто. Чем лечится?дайте совет.


----------



## Елена163 (30 Мар 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы причину определили?


Шея доктор. Посмотрите мой рентген?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Мар 2017)

УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи есть?


----------



## Елена163 (30 Мар 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, да есть, смущает усиленный кровоток в сма

   

Было сделанно в двух местах у разных врачей


----------



## AIR (30 Мар 2017)

Елена163 написал(а):


> головокружение, боли. За компом не могу даже 5 минут просидеть улетает голова. Также есть сколиоз шеи с наклоном направо. Дрожь в конечностях тоже в правых , усиливается при повороте головы и сильном напряжении. При ходьбе тянет вправо


Выраженные нарушения мышечно-тонического характера, которые , особенно на кранио-вертебральном переходе вполне могут давать эту симптоматику. .


Елена163 написал(а):


> Чем лечится?дайте совет.


Мягкотканевая мануальная терапия у опытного специалиста..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2017)

Сколиоз с детства и аномалия Киммерли.
У меня летчики с этим летают!


----------



## Елена163 (1 Апр 2017)

Отлетались уже наверно, доктор Ступин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2017)

Летают!
Это я на пенсии, отлетался, а мои летчики в том самом Руслане и тех самых ИЛ 76, которые проходили над Красной площадью в последние годы!
И дай Бог, еще полетают.


----------



## Елена163 (1 Апр 2017)

У меня тоже такие полеты бывают , только они реально летают, а я нет. Так что я в некотором роде тоже летчик.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Так может обследоваться и понять причины?


----------



## Елена163 (2 Апр 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может обследоваться и понять причины?


Доктор вся обследовалась ,дальше уже просто некуда


----------



## AIR (2 Апр 2017)

Елена163 написал(а):


> У меня тоже такие полеты бывают , только они реально летают, а я нет. Так что я в некотором роде тоже летчик.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может обследоваться и понять причины?





Елена163 написал(а):


> Доктор вся обследовалась ,дальше уже просто некуда


Вы канешно можете и "за жисть " поболтать и обследовать чо нибудь ишшо..... Но пока шеей не займетесь, так и будете "летать во сне и наяву"..


----------



## Елена163 (2 Апр 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Вы канешно можете и "за жисть " поболтать и обследовать чо нибудь ишшо..... Но пока шеей не займетесь, так и будете "летать во сне и наяву"..


Занимаюсь доктор. После мануала легче, но до конца не проходит. У меня это с 13 лет. За последний год усилилось. У меня очень нервная работа.  .


----------



## AIR (2 Апр 2017)

Елена163 написал(а):


> После мануала легче, но до конца не проходит.


Так как имеются:


AIR написал(а):


> Выраженные нарушения мышечно-тонического характера,


То, нужен мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений. ... Применяются мягкотканевые методики .... всякие "вправления" и "постановки позвонков на место" в итоге могут и усугубить проблему..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Елена163 написал(а):


> Доктор вся обследовалась ,дальше уже просто некуда



психогенные головокружения;
вестибулярный нейронит и лабиринтит;
перилимфатическую фистулу;
поражения ствола мозга и мозжечка;
мигрень-ассоциированные головокружения;
другие центральные нарушения
А вестибулометрические пробы?

Доктор прав.
Либо ищем причину до абсолютной точности.
Либо решаем проблемы по очереди.


----------



## Елена163 (2 Апр 2017)

Я так понимаю мне нужен отоневролог? обследование у него? забыла написать был удар по голове в височную часть в школе причем приличный. упала и даже не поняла что случилось. Может быть последствия .

насколько мне известно вестебулярные головокружения с тошнотой и рвотой. у меня ни того ни другого. Маневр Эпли положительный на одну сторону. Но мой врач сказал что не очень похоже на лабиринтное головокружение. Хотя диагноз был изначально таковым. Так почему же при сидении за компьютером возникают ощущения движения???При ходьбе ведет в сторону.  Как будто едит голова. При нажатии на шею сзади тоже самое. Плиз дайте мне совет с чего начать ....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Маневр Эпли положительный на одну сторону..
Уже диагноз есть.


----------



## Елена163 (2 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, да у меня головокружения на одну сторону. Забыла написать что усиливается при движении каких либо объектов. И какой же диагноз по вашему доктор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

ДППГ, как вариант.

Как на карусели? С тошнотой?


----------



## Елена163 (2 Апр 2017)

Тошноты нет и никогда не было. как на каруселе это с маневром эпли. Ощущения проваливания.но я склоняюсь больше к шейному.сильный тонус в шейно затылочной области .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Так и лечите, но  и про ДППГ не забывайте, не зря же проба положительная.


----------

